# Where does your daughter live?



## padani

Somebody kindly let me know Korean (English transliteration ) for:

Where does your daughter live?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Mallarme

딸님은 어디에서 삽니까?

If you're in a hurry, those translations should work, but I can't guarantee that they are error-free...:S  Also, they are at the most polite, most formal register.

If anyone sees any mistakes, please feel free to correct!


----------



## padani

Thanks mate

Can you spell it out in English like Example-- (welcome --- hwangyong-hamnida ). I couldn't read Korean alphabets.


----------



## wingedfire

Ddalnimeun eodieseo sapnikka.

There you go!


----------



## Young Jong

Ddanimeun eudie sasaeyo?

I would  say like this, which sounds more casual.


----------



## oloekis

Mallarme said:


> 딸님은 어디에서 삽니까?
> 
> If you're in a hurry, those translations should work, but I can't guarantee that they are error-free...:S  Also, they are at the most polite, most formal register.
> 
> If anyone sees any mistakes, please feel free to correct!




딸님 should be changed to 따님


----------

